# Yep, it hurt. (graphic)



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

OUCH!!!!

Glad you got a pic, I always tell my wife, if something bad happens to me like a compound fracture with bones sticking out, or anything bad, GET THE CAMERA so we can check out the carnage later LOL.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

eww!! ouch! what happened?


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I had a 'similar' on my finger the other day, but nowhere near as bad as that!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ouch, how'd that happen?


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

lawnmower?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Let's play "Guess the injury" 

You made the wife mad and she picked you up and stuck your foot in the garbage disposal?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i left some of my toe on my street.
riding a dang bike and the chain popped off while hauling


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ummm gross and nuff said


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I suppose open toe sandles or, worse yet...bare foot??


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice...that's why I always tell my 10 yr old "No riding in flip flops !! "


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Makes me hungry!lol Nice bo bo


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

now you can get a half size smaller shoe


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Nice...that's why I always tell my 10 yr old "No riding in flip flops !! "


 
this is now a rule and a very important one!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ewwwwwww & owwwwwww 

If you weren't wearing open toes at the time, you're sure going to have to for a while.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

put some alchohol on it will be alright...j/k... hope it heals fast ......


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

you need to repost the pic you cant view it any more...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

cnt c the pic


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah apparently photobucket doesnt like pics of broken flesh


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I can see the pic...and yea that hurt


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Nice!!.....note to self (steel toed sandals)


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ouch...thats not the right way to get a pedicure. Bet it did hurt!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

My uncle did that once trying to quick draw a 45 colt! Had powder burn all down his leg and a perfect half circle missing in the end of his big toe! lol. looks like it hurt buddy


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

that s%$T makes my toe hurt damit no shoes or socks for a while hope it heals fast for ya


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ahhh a lil mani and pedi and ull b fine lol


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like you had a bad hangnail and you used pliers to pull it off and you grabbed too much toe? haha Def looks painfull.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

definitely avoid doing what i did.

its still mad hurtin. its the ground off nailbed. it feel like i got something jammed under my nail the whole time but i dont have any nail left right there.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

my little cousins pointer finger looks about the same, he tried to grind something and got his finger on the grinder, sorry no pics...


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

blue beast said:


> put some alchohol on it will be alright...j/k... hope it heals fast ......


Iodine burns I mean works better.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

**** where is the cameraman when this was happening .. would be a funny video


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

walker said:


> **** where is the cameraman when this was happening .. would be a funny video


Yea, funny and censored...LOL...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Steve hows them "Fred Flintstone brakes" working for ya...LOL


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

new zombie series toes, toes must have toes.


----------

